
Introducing expandable ads on AdSense sites - peter123
http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/03/introducing-expandable-ads-on-adsense.html
======
markbao
I'm glad that Google has decided to go the route of expandable ads that only
expand when CLICKED on, as opposed to on mouseover like most expandable ads,
which make me, as a guy who worked on an advertising startup, understand why
people block ads.

Good choice, and adds a lot of credit to the new feature.

~~~
arien
They still have those annoying ads that make sound on mouseover. They should
apply this click policy on these as well. Most annoying banners ever!

